# Cinnamon whiteface pik



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

oooh... i hope my new guy is a boy...








he might look like this pik i did earlier...


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh, what a handsome tiel! I love the collection of tiel heads in the corner hehe.


----------



## october (Jan 10, 2008)

i love how the others are peaking up. do they like to have there heads scratched?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

So cute!

Umm..a little off topic..why do the perches look moldy?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

True they do look moldy 
Anyway, back to the topic. Your new tiel is so cute ! And the tiel heads in the corner are so funny. They must have wanted to be in with the action.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute tiel  the perches do look at bit mouldy. Are they natural wood with the bark still on? If not they are a bit dirty. Anyway I can't wait for more photos when you get your new babies


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's so cute! Whiteface cinnamons are so pretty.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> So cute!
> 
> Umm..a little off topic..why do the perches look moldy?


we live in the Byron shire in Australia... we have a wet season or two every year... we also get regular flooding every year or so...

the 'mould' on the perches are in fact, black mould stains, because it dosent matter what you scrub with, you will never get the stain of black mould out...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> we live in the Byron shire in Australia... we have a wet season or two every year... we also get regular flooding every year or so...
> 
> the 'mould' on the perches are in fact, black mould stains, because it dosent matter what you scrub with, you will never get the stain of black mould out...


EEK! I'd be replacing perches every week!


----------



## loveofeathers (Aug 12, 2007)

Is that mould bad for them? I would change them often too, Nice cockatiel though


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

loveofeathers said:


> Is that mould bad for them? I would change them often too, Nice cockatiel though


Any mold is bad for them. The spores go in the air and cause respiratory problems and bacterial infections. It's not Debree's fault though- I'm sure once she gets them home they'll be in a clean enviroment.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I saw a beautiful Cinnamon in the pet store today thats the first time I have seen one around here it was so tempting...lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cinnamons are really beautiful!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

it is not mould... it is a stain, from it getting mouldy a year an a half ago when we had a huge flood.... it has been cleaned, but, like any stain it cannot be removed unless you sand down the perch... alot...
the stain cannot hurt them, its like saying a red wine stain on the carpet is bad for them cos its alcohol and alcohol is bad for birds....


----------

